# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  بهترین تخصص بزشکی

## soheyl13858942

سلام دوستان داشتم در اینترنت راجع به تخصص های بزشکی تحقیق میکردم فهمیدم رادیولوزی برطرفدارترین تخصص بزشکی است یعنی به نوعی حکم بزشکی کنکور تخصصو داره وقبولیش رتبه خیلی بالایی میخواد اما رشته هایی مثل جراحی قلب و مغز واعصاب طرفدارچندانی ندارند درحالیکه فکر کنم همه ی ما برعکس فکر میکردیم آیا اطلاعات من درسته؟؟؟ و در ضمن اگر درسته دلیلش چیه؟؟؟ اگر میدونید یا اطلاع دارید لطفن جوااب بدید ممنون

----------


## M.javaddd

تقريبا درسته...و بخاطر درامد بالاش

----------


## soheyl13858942

> تقريبا درسته...و بخاطر درامد بالاش


مگر جراحی مغز و اعصاب درآمد کمی داره؟؟؟

----------


## vahid_

> سلام دوستان داشتم در اینترنت راجع به تخصص های بزشکی تحقیق میکردم فهمیدم رادیولوزی برطرفدارترین تخصص بزشکی است یعنی به نوعی حکم بزشکی کنکور تخصصو داره وقبولیش رتبه خیلی بالایی میخواد اما رشته هایی مثل جراحی قلب و مغز واعصاب طرفدارچندانی ندارند درحالیکه فکر کنم همه ی ما برعکس فکر میکردیم آیا اطلاعات من درسته؟؟؟ و در ضمن اگر درسته دلیلش چیه؟؟؟ اگر میدونید یا اطلاع دارید لطفن جوااب بدید ممنون


من اطلاعاتم خیلی زیاد نیست ولی فکر می‌کنم همین طوره که شما میگین. دلیلش هم اینه که در عین حال که شرایط کاری ساده تری داره ولی درآمدش خیلی خوبه. احتمالا مدت تحصیلش هم کمتره. فکر می کنم بعد از رادیولوژی هم رشته های چشم و پوست طرفدارای بیشتری دارن.

----------


## soheyl13858942

> من اطلاعاتم خیلی زیاد نیست ولی فکر می‌کنم همین طوره که شما میگین. دلیلش هم اینه که در عین حال که شرایط کاری ساده تری داره ولی درآمدش خیلی خوبه. احتمالا مدت تحصیلش هم کمتره. فکر می کنم بعد از رادیولوژی هم رشته های چشم و پوست طرفدارای بیشتری دارن.


درسته منم همینو شنیدم اول رادیولوزی بعد چشم و بعد بوست کلن رشته های جراحی خیلی کم طرفدارن

----------


## M.javaddd

نه، كلن همه ي تخصص ها درامدش عاليه،ولي خوب چون بر خلاف قلب و مغز، زندگي كسي بهش وابسته نيست و اينكه استرس و فعاليتش كمتره ولي درامدش خوبه، اون شده اولويت

----------


## soheyl13858942

> نه، كلن همه ي تخصص ها درامدش عاليه،ولي خوب چون بر خلاف قلب و مغز، زندگي كسي بهش وابسته نيست و اينكه استرس و فعاليتش كمتره ولي درامدش خوبه، اون شده اولويت


اوکی اونوقت راجع مدت تحصیلشون اطلاعی دارید مثلن بعد عمومی جراحی مغز و اعصاب چقدر طول میکشه یا رادیولوزی میخواسم بدونم اگر سایتی هم میشناسین معرفی کنین

----------


## M.javaddd

> اوکی اونوقت راجع مدت تحصیلشون اطلاعی دارید مثلن بعد عمومی جراحی مغز و اعصاب چقدر طول میکشه یا رادیولوزی میخواسم بدونم اگر سایتی هم میشناسین معرفی کنین


نه متاسفانه...ولي يه سرچ بكن تو نت پيدا ميكني

----------


## soheyl13858942

> نه متاسفانه...ولي يه سرچ بكن تو نت پيدا ميكني


ممنون از راهنماییت دمت گرم

----------


## zizo

بله اطلاعاتتون صحیحه.دلیلش هم ساده است...این رشته ها خیلی خیلی ساده ترن
دوستانی که بخش پوست رفتن میدونن که کلا هتل محسوب میشه به خاطر همین تخصصش پر طرفداره
رادیولوژی هم همین طور
یا مثلا چشم رشته ی تمیزیه در مقایسه با جراحی
اما مغز و اعصاب به طرز وحشتناکی سخته.حتی این مثال رو خیلی ها میزنن که بعضی از پزشک ها مجبورن پوشک ببندن و برن سر عمل چون ممکنه بیشتر از 20 ساعت طول بکشه
طول دوران تحصیل اکثر تخصص ها هم چهارساله با دوسال طرح

----------


## soheyl13858942

> بله اطلاعاتتون صحیحه.دلیلش هم ساده است...این رشته ها خیلی خیلی ساده ترن
> دوستانی که بخش پوست رفتن میدونن که کلا هتل محسوب میشه به خاطر همین تخصصش پر طرفداره
> رادیولوژی هم همین طور
> یا مثلا چشم رشته ی تمیزیه در مقایسه با جراحی
> اما مغز و اعصاب به طرز وحشتناکی سخته.حتی این مثال رو خیلی ها میزنن که بعضی از پزشک ها مجبورن پوشک ببندن و برن سر عمل چون ممکنه بیشتر از 20 ساعت طول بکشه
> طول دوران تحصیل اکثر تخصص ها هم چهارساله با دوسال طرح


ممنون ببخشین یه سوال دیگه  ترم های علوم بایه یعنی مثلن سال اول چند روز در هفته کلاس دارن؟؟؟؟ مدت زمان این کلاسا چقدره؟؟؟؟

----------


## zizo

> ممنون ببخشین یه سوال دیگه  ترم های علوم بایه یعنی مثلن سال اول چند روز در هفته کلاس دارن؟؟؟؟ مدت زمان این کلاسا چقدره؟؟؟؟


ما که از شنبه تا چهارشنبه کلاس داشتیم.اواخر ترم هم پنچشنبه ها کلاس جبرانی زیاد میذارن
ساعت هم بستگی به تعداد واحدی که برمیدارین داره
ترم یک به ما 18 واحد(بدون زبان پیش نیاز 16 واحد)دادن.سه چهار روز در هفته هشت تا دوازده و سه چهار روز دیگه 8 تا 3 کلاس داشتیم
سه چهار ساعت در هفته هم عملی هست.
ترم دو که بیست واحد دادن تقریبا هر روز هشت تا سه کلاس بود.و چهار پنج ساعت هم عملی

----------


## soheyl13858942

> ما که از شنبه تا چهارشنبه کلاس داشتیم.اواخر ترم هم پنچشنبه ها کلاس جبرانی زیاد میذارن
> ساعت هم بستگی به تعداد واحدی که برمیدارین داره
> ترم یک به ما 18 واحد(بدون زبان پیش نیاز 16 واحد)دادن.سه چهار روز در هفته هشت تا دوازده و سه چهار روز دیگه 8 تا 3 کلاس داشتیم
> سه چهار ساعت در هفته هم عملی هست.
> 
> ترم دو که بیست واحد دادن تقریبا هر روز هشت تا سه کلاس بود.و چهار پنج ساعت هم عملی


ممنون در مورد سطح علمی دانشگاه یزد اطلاعی دارین؟؟؟ آخه من امسال رتبه ام در زیرگروه۱ منطقه ۲ شد ۶۲۰ میتونسم جاهای بهترم مثل اصفهان برم ولی یزدو زدم به خاطر اینکه خودم یزدی ام میخوام بدونم به نظرتون چیزیو از دست دادم یا نه؟؟؟؟

----------


## zizo

> ممنون در مورد سطح علمی دانشگاه یزد اطلاعی دارین؟؟؟ آخه من امسال رتبه ام در زیرگروه۱ منطقه ۲ شد ۶۲۰ میتونسم جاهای بهترم مثل اصفهان برم ولی یزدو زدم به خاطر اینکه خودم یزدی ام میخوام بدونم به نظرتون چیزیو از دست دادم یا نه؟؟؟؟


به به چه رتبه ای!
والا تا جایی که من میدونم در رتبه بندی دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی اصفهان از یزد بالاتره اما هر دو دانشگاه های درجه یکی هستن(سطح علمی رو هم با معیارهای فراوانی می سنجن، تعداد هیات علمی و رتبه ی دانشجو و تعداد مقاله های اساتید و n تا چیز دیگه)
اما وقتی شهرتون یزده خب خیلی بهتره که تو همین شهر بمونید 
در کل به نظر من به هیچ وجه چیزی رو از دست ندادید :Yahoo (76):

----------


## sinnna

اول رادیولوژی طرفدار زیادی داره
یکی از اقوام ما حدود 150 در ماه در میاره :Yahoo (76):

----------


## soheyl13858942

> به به چه رتبه ای!
> والا تا جایی که من میدونم در رتبه بندی دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی اصفهان از یزد بالاتره اما هر دو دانشگاه های درجه یکی هستن(سطح علمی رو هم با معیارهای فراوانی می سنجن، تعداد هیات علمی و رتبه ی دانشجو و تعداد مقاله های اساتید و n تا چیز دیگه)
> اما وقتی شهرتون یزده خب خیلی بهتره که تو همین شهر بمونید 
> در کل به نظر من به هیچ وجه چیزی رو از دست نداید


ممنون خیلی خوبه دانشجویان مثل شما در انجمن وجود دارن که به بقیه کمک میکنن
در ضمن ببخشین یه سوال دیگه مثل یه دانشجوی بزشکی باید روزانه چند ساعت درس بخونه تا جز ۵ نفر اول باشه یا کلن چه جوری باید درس بخونه که موفق باشه؟؟؟ یعنی فرق درس خوندنش با دبیرستان چیه چه از لحاظ کمی چه کیفی؟؟؟

----------


## soheyl13858942

> اول رادیولوژی طرفدار زیادی داره
> یکی از اقوام ما حدود 150 در ماه در میاره


میدونید تا چند سالگی درس میخوند؟؟؟در ضمن یه موضوعی دیگه ای که هست هزینه سنگین دستگاهاشه اون چه طوره؟؟؟

----------


## sinnna

> میدونید تا چند سالگی درس میخوند؟؟؟در ضمن یه موضوعی دیگه ای که هست هزینه سنگین دستگاهاشه اون چه طوره؟؟؟


میدونم تا 7 سال پشت تخصص مونده بود
رتبش حدود 10 شد
دستگاهاش هم گرونه 
همین قدر میدونم. :Yahoo (76):

----------


## soheyl13858942

> میدونم تا 7 سال پشت تخصص مونده بود
> رتبش حدود 10 شد
> دستگاهاش هم گرونه 
> همین قدر میدونم.


۷سال چه خبره فکر کنم تا ۴۰ سالگی بشت تخصص موند :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## zizo

> ممنون خیلی خوبه دانشجویان مثل شما در انجمن وجود دارن که به بقیه کمک میکنن
> در ضمن ببخشین یه سوال دیگه مثل یه دانشجوی بزشکی باید روزانه چند ساعت درس بخونه تا جز ۵ نفر اول باشه یا کلن چه جوری باید درس بخونه که موفق باشه؟؟؟ یعنی فرق درس خوندنش با دبیرستان چیه چه از لحاظ کمی چه کیفی؟؟؟


5 نفر اول معمولا جزو انسان ها طبقه بندی نمیشن :Yahoo (76): اینها کسایی هستن که کتابخونه رو متر می کنن.کلا زندگیشون این شکلیه:بعد از کلاس میرن کتابخونه دانشکده، تا 9 شب که درهارو میبندن، بعد میرن لابی تا 10 شب، بعد دانشکده ساعت 10 بسته میشه، میرن کتابخونه بیمارستان، 12.5 هم تشریف میبرن خوابگاه یا منزل
البته هستند استثناهایی که با عنایات دوستان و امدادهای غیبی معدل بالا میارن، یا کسایی که اصولا ای کیوشون بالاست و خیلی نیازی به درس خوندن ندارن
اما الف شدن و دانشجوی موفق بودن خیلی سخت نیست.50-60 درصد مطالب رو اگه در طول ترم بخونین که میشه روزی شاید 3 ساعت، بقیه رو توی فرجه ها و شب امتحان میخونین و نمره ی درخشانی هم کسب می کنید
از لحاظ کیفی ولی فرق داره.مثلا اون کسی که اناتومی رو با جزوه میخونه و در عمرش رنگ اطلس و شکل ندیده، شاید نمره ی خیلی بدی هم نگیره اما دانش عملی خوبی هم نداره.
در کل اگه سر کلاس دقیق گوش بدین و دو سه ساعت در روز مطالعه داشته باشید الف شدن و موفق شدن سخت نیست

----------


## soheyl13858942

> 5 نفر اول معمولا جزو انسان ها طبقه بندی نمیشناینها کسایی هستن که کتابخونه رو متر می کنن.کلا زندگیشون این شکلیه:بعد از کلاس میرن کتابخونه دانشکده، تا 9 شب که درهارو میبندن، بعد میرن لابی تا 10 شب، بعد دانشکده ساعت 10 بسته میشه، میرن کتابخونه بیمارستان، 12.5 هم تشریف میبرن خوابگاه یا منزل
> البته هستند استثناهایی که با عنایات دوستان و امدادهای غیبی معدل بالا میارن، یا کسایی که اصولا ای کیوشون بالاست و خیلی نیازی به درس خوندن ندارن
> اما الف شدن و دانشجوی موفق بودن خیلی سخت نیست.50-60 درصد مطالب رو اگه در طول ترم بخونین که میشه روزی شاید 3 ساعت، بقیه رو توی فرجه ها و شب امتحان میخونین و نمره ی درخشانی هم کسب می کنید
> از لحاظ کیفی ولی فرق داره.مثلا اون کسی که اناتومی رو با جزوه میخونه و در عمرش رنگ اطلس و شکل ندیده، شاید نمره ی خیلی بدی هم نگیره اما دانش عملی خوبی هم نداره.
> در کل اگه سر کلاس دقیق گوش بدین و دو سه ساعت در روز مطالعه داشته باشید الف شدن و موفق شدن سخت نیست


باحال بود فکر کنم با توصیفات شما اونا موجودات فضایین :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (23):  فقط۳ ساعت که چیزی نیست ولی فرجه بین آزمونا رو خیلی تعریفشو شنیدم :Yahoo (20):  یعنی در بزشکی دانشجوهای شب امتحانی زیادن؟؟؟؟ در ضمن الف شدن در دانشگاه کلن امتیازی داره در تخصصو اینا؟؟؟یا تسهیلات خاصی بهشون تعلق میگیره؟؟؟؟

----------


## zizo

> باحال بود فکر کنم با توصیفات شما اونا موجودات فضایین فقط۳ ساعت که چیزی نیست ولی فرجه بین آزمونا رو خیلی تعریفشو شنیدم یعنی در بزشکی دانشجوهای شب امتحانی زیادن؟؟؟؟ در ضمن الف شدن در دانشگاه کلن امتیازی داره در تخصصو اینا؟؟؟یا تسهیلات خاصی بهشون تعلق میگیره؟؟؟؟


فرجه واقعا میتونه تفاوت بین پاسی و مردودی باشه
دانشجوی شب امتحانی فراااااااااااوان است.راهروهای خوابگاه در شب های امتحان دیدنیه
الف شدن خالی فکر نمیکنم امتیاز محسوب شه.اما 10 درصد برتر ورودی اگه باشین(یا کمتر درست نمیدونم) استریت میشین یعنی طرح نمیرین پس میتونین مستقیما در دستیاری شرکت کنید
کلا اگر جزو استعدادهای درخشان باشین یه سری تسهیلاتی داره، مثلا وام میدن :Yahoo (76):

----------


## soheyl13858942

> فرجه واقعا میتونه تفاوت بین پاسی و مردودی باشه
> دانشجوی شب امتحانی فراااااااااااوان است.راهروهای خوابگاه در شب های امتحان دیدنیه
> الف شدن خالی فکر نمیکنم امتیاز محسوب شه.اما 10 درصد برتر ورودی اگه باشین(یا کمتر درست نمیدونم) استریت میشین یعنی طرح نمیرین پس میتونین مستقیما در دستیاری شرکت کنید
> کلا اگر جزو استعدادهای درخشان باشین یه سری تسهیلاتی داره، مثلا وام میدن


واقعا ممنون از راهنماییتون موفق باشید فعلا خدانگهدار

----------


## masome-alavi

ی سوال بی ربط :Yahoo (21): درد شناسی تخصصه؟

----------


## soheyl13858942

> ی سوال بی ربطدرد شناسی تخصصه؟


تسبیح من کو؟؟؟ خانم برو از خدا بترس :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## sinnna

> ی سوال بی ربطدرد شناسی تخصصه؟


 بله تخصصه فوق تخصص هم داره. :Yahoo (76):

----------


## amirho3einrezaee

اول رادیو(چون کشیک نداره)
بعد پوست
بعد چشم(درامدش از اون دوتا بیشتره ولی کشیک داره واسه همین سومه)
سخت ترین تخصص کدومه؟؟؟؟
اتفاقا جز انتخابای اخر همس با اینکه از لحاظ درامد جز بهترین تخصصاص
چون خیلی سخته
و اون جراحی عمومیه(چون باید جراحی همه جا رو بلد باشی)

----------


## gissiya

کسی از وضعیت پاتولوژی خبر داره
حالا ک اعتصاب کردن
رشتشون چی میشه
رزیدنتای پاتولوژی

----------


## gissiya

:Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## omid94

> 


الان شما پاتولوژیستین؟؟؟

----------


## susba

رادیو،پوست،چشم
به ترتیبه.
سختترین هم زنان.سنگین ترین و پرکارترین تخصصه.کشیکهای بسیییییارزیاد و دوره تخصص فوق العاده سختی داره.

----------


## soheyl13858942

> رادیو،پوست،چشم
> به ترتیبه.
> سختترین هم زنان.سنگین ترین و پرکارترین تخصصه.کشیکهای بسیییییارزیاد و دوره تخصص فوق العاده سختی داره.


من شنیدم جراحی عمومی سخت تر از همه هه

----------


## omid94

واقعا که تاپیک مسخره ایه 
بعضیا هنوز کنکور نداده و قبول نشدن بعضیا هم ممکنه تازه بخوان قبول بشن دارن جوش تخصص می زنن.
برادر من شما فعلا اینی که زاییدی بزرگ کن حالا تا تخصص الکی وقت خودتونو با این مباحثی که واسه 10 سال دیگه است و تا اون موقع هوار تا اتفاق ممکنه بیفته تلف نکنید و اونایی که هنوز قبول نشدن بشینن درسشونو بخونن که همون طوری که می بینید سال به سال داره قبولی سخت تر میشه اونایی هم که ان شاالله امسال قبول میشن به فکر بیوشیمی و بافت و آناتومی باشن بعدشم آزمون جامع بعدشم آزمون پره بعدش هم شیفتای بیمارستان بعدش هم 2 سال طرح بعد از این وقایع می تونی در مورد تخصص صحبت کنید.

----------

